
Most marijuana medicinal benefits are inconclusive, wide-ranging study finds - kafkaesq
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2017/jan/12/marijuana-study-benefits-chemotherapy-pain-multiple-sclerosis
======
wry_discontent
Don't let the stoners hear you say that. I've never met a crowd of people more
insistent that their vice was virtue.

